# The Rating Game | How Uber and its peers turned us into horrible bosses



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*The rating game*
*How Uber and its peers turned us into horrible bosses*
*By Josh Dzieza *
*http://www.theverge.com/2015/10/28/9625968/rating-system-on-demand-economy-uber-olive-garden*


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Very well written and good journalistic product.

We should expect Josh to be using our forum members for more stories.

We need a through write up on the tipping culture in the USA and how Uber is destroying it.


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

The article was spot on, and from some of the responses in the Verge article and the posts it garnered, it clearly shows that what was written and is fact, and people with a brain know is absurd "try putting themselves in the same position", that some posters thought Uber's actions were appropriate, which is sickening in what today's culture is becoming.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

It is the same short tempered and punitive culture that will probably elect Trump president. 

You are either good or bad (with us or against us) culture. Nothing in between.


----------



## The_One (Sep 9, 2015)

I am voting DT for President, sick and tired of all these phony politicians.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

He put some effort into that. Well done. Driver's need more efforts like that on the behalf of truth.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Josh Dzieza An exceptionally well done and important piece. Thoroughly researched, balanced and insightful. The money shot was the Ritz Carlton quote! That guy nailed it.

However, my guess is the "me first"
Vulture Capital generation that hath spawned these creations will spend less than five seconds reading the piece and even less time thinking about.

"What, this article isn't even about me and doesn't reflect how important I am? I can't repost this to my nitwit followers. Delete."

This is the point/click/I'm done ethic. Thinking is not required nor desired.

Where is this all headed? I am left to wonder, what happens when the Robots finally get here? Will we get to rate them with stars also?

Stars are the new "currency". If only Bank of America would accept them as my mortgage payment. Then we'd really have something.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Vulture Capital


Excellent


----------



## TheWhiteTiger (Sep 28, 2015)

This is such an excellent piece! It's so therapeutic to be so understood by "outsiders." Can't wait for my Verge account to be activated tomorrow so that I can comment. 

The issue of racial bias is particularly silencing because even though you know it's probably happening, you have no way of proving it, so you just shut up and let it happen. Ah well.

As for me, I look forward to my drivers' summary for next week to see what the teenager who was giving me lane by lane directions yesterday has done to my ratings. Haha. For a minute, I told myself that that should probably be the last time I pick up unaccompanied minors. (Is it even legal? And why do these kids have accounts of their own if it isn't?) But then I realized, as someone who drives almost exclusively during daytime, that is a significant customer base, and it will be too many cancelations. We're stuck between a rock and a system rigged to our disadvantage. Oy vey.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

TheWhiteTiger said:


> unaccompanied minors


I believe that is a no no. The account holder is expected to be in the car as well. That said, the kid should not have been able to rate you if one of the parents booked it remotely from their account.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

chi1cabby said:


> *The rating game*
> *How Uber and its peers turned us into horrible bosses*
> *By Josh Dzieza *
> *http://www.theverge.com/2015/10/28/9625968/rating-system-on-demand-economy--olive-garden*


Josh Dzieza thank you & well written. I enjoyed the interview with you.


----------



## TheWhiteTiger (Sep 28, 2015)

Huberis said:


> I believe that is a no no. The account holder is expected to be in the car as well. That said, the kid should not have been able to rate you if one of the parents booked it remotely from their account.


Nope. He had his own account. Most of the high school teens I pick up have their own accounts.

What's the cut off age for minor in this case anyway? This particular customer was maybe between 14 or 15. I dropped him off at his high school.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

TheWhiteTiger said:


> Nope. He had his own account. Most of the high school teens I pick up have their own accounts.
> 
> What's the cut off age for minor in this case anyway? This particular customer was maybe between 14 or 15. I dropped him off at his high school.


Uber's policy is 18 years of age.


----------



## TheWhiteTiger (Sep 28, 2015)

Txchick said:


> Uber's policy is 18 years of age.


For getting your own account, though, right? What's the cut off age on any law pertaining to picking up unaccompanied minors?

Edit: forgot to say please. And if you happen to know.


----------



## Einstein (Oct 10, 2015)

Txchick said:


> Uber's policy is 18 years of age.


I've done this many times. I went through a phase where I wouldn't refuse anybody. I figured if they need a ride and they pay, then I have a duty to transport them.

Some of the time the parent would call to inform me of the mission. I always felt an extra load of responsibility during those trips.

Of course, I was not aware of any under-age policy during those times.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

TheWhiteTiger said:


> For getting your own account, though, right? What's the cut off age on any law pertaining to picking up unaccompanied minors?
> 
> Edit: forgot to say please. And if you happen to know.


Nope it's picking up passengers minimum age is 18.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Josh Dzieza An exceptionally well done and important piece. Thoroughly researched, balanced and insightful. The money shot was the Ritz Carlton quote! That guy nailed it.
> 
> However, my guess is the "me first"
> Vulture Capital generation that hath spawned these creations will spend less than five seconds reading the piece and even less time thinking about.
> ...


POST # [email protected]_Iam_Fuber'd: Hopefully
"Good Josh" Josh Dzieza will hire
you for Play-by-Play/Color Commentary
during his upcoming [?] podcasts!

Point of Order, to properly acknowledge
# 3 Notable's Contribution to the Pano-
ply of UPNFSpeak, please apply the hash-
tag to #Vulture Capital[ists] in future sim-
ilar circumstances. Thanks, Lil'Brah.

Bison Admires.
Bison Inspires!

□■□■□■□■□■□■□■□■□■□■□■□■□■□■□■□■□
BTW: "Bad  Josh" Mohrer/
#[F]UberLackey-in-Chief, LIC, NY.
and Borg Aspirant.


----------



## Uberselectguy (Oct 16, 2015)

Uber has shown all of its cards, and the public have embraced them. The new culture that Uber endorses is ..

People that are perceived as lower class ( drivers ) are to be treated as commodities ( by the pax ), no different than you would treat a grocery bag. Use it, discard it. Uber is a culture derived from the " me, mine, my " attitude. Basically, zero respect or compassion from others.

I spent many years in high tech, I saw it coming 20 years ago. Expect more of this, for as long as we allow companies like Uber to exploit it.


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

I thought this kind of journalism went extinct in 1999


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # [email protected]_Iam_Fuber'd: Hopefully
> "Good Josh" Josh Dzieza will hire
> you for Play-by-Play/Color Commentary
> during his upcoming [?] podcasts!
> ...


Bison achieves both. To clarify, "vulture capitalists" is NOT my original authoring. I believe I first read the phrase on a financial blog but can't recall a specific source to cite. If an original author exists here please point me to the source so credit can be properly attributed!!

And OAT, do hashtags work here...just curious?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Uberselectguy said:


> Uber has shown all of its cards, and the public have embraced them. The new culture that Uber endorses is ..
> 
> People that are perceived as lower class ( drivers ) are to be treated as commodities ( by the pax ), no different than you would treat a grocery bag. Use it, discard it. Uber is a culture derived from the " me, mine, my " attitude. Basically, zero respect or compassion from others.
> 
> I spent many years in high tech, I saw it coming 20 years ago. Expect more of this, for as long as we allow companies like Uber to exploit it.


POST # 18/Uberselectguy: NAILED IT!


----------



## Uberwagoner (Oct 11, 2015)

Uberselectguy said:


> Uber has shown all of its cards, and the public have embraced them. The new culture that Uber endorses is ..
> 
> People that are perceived as lower class ( drivers ) are to be treated as commodities ( by the pax ), no different than you would treat a grocery bag. Use it, discard it. Uber is a culture derived from the " me, mine, my " attitude. Basically, zero respect or compassion from others.
> 
> I spent many years in high tech, I saw it coming 20 years ago. Expect more of this, for as long as we allow companies like Uber to exploit it.


Drivers are not the only commodities. Basic human decency is a fast fleeing product too.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Uberselectguy said:


> People that are perceived as lower class ( drivers ) are to be treated as commodities ( by the pax ), no different than you would treat a grocery bag. Use it, discard it. Uber is a culture derived from the " me, mine, my " attitude. Basically, zero respect or compassion from others.


I know your post will get lots of likes because that's the nature of this board. But it's nonsense.

Ninety five percent of my riders are friendly human beings who get in my car and treat me with respect. They do not treat me like a grocery bag.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I know your post will get lots of likes because that's the nature of this board. But it's nonsense.
> 
> Ninety five percent of my riders are friendly human beings who get in my car and treat me with respect. They do not treat me like a grocery bag.


No, but that's how Uber and many other corporations view you.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

naplestom75 said:


> No, but that's how Uber and many other corporations view you.


Corporations don't have viewpoints.


----------



## Uberwagoner (Oct 11, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Corporations don't have viewpoints.


The courts view them as people. As such they can have opinions as a legal construction.


----------



## naplestom75 (May 3, 2015)

Coachman said:


> Corporations don't have viewpoints.


They don't? You don't watch Fox News?


----------



## Uberwagoner (Oct 11, 2015)

I am a bad boss I guess. I give a 5 star or a 1 star. For personal safety I never tell a pax what they rate. I am polite even to jerks, but karma catches up with them.


----------



## TheWhiteTiger (Sep 28, 2015)

Coachman said:


> I know your post will get lots of likes because that's the nature of this board. But it's nonsense.
> 
> Ninety five percent of my riders are friendly human beings who get in my car and treat me with respect. They do not treat me like a grocery bag.


They're just sophisticated slave drivers. They don't whip or call us names, but still take advantage of us, and leave us thinking we were at the receiving end of their generosity. Which is worse than outright slave-driving, which at least lets us know we're slaves. I have concluded that no Uber customer that doesn't tip (when not on surge), or at least apologize if they don't have cash, is nice. They can be overtly nice, which isn't the same as genuinely nice. You can't be genuinely nice, no matter how much you smile, if you're simultaneously taking advantage of someone substantially. People who do not know that Uber is a company that exists thanks to substantial losses incurred by people desperate for $$ are either extremely ignorant (because they never pause to ask questions about their consumption habits) or simply don't care about other humans. Either way, not nice.

Meanwhile, drove 2.5 hours or so the whole of December. Now temping for my old employers, I couldn't believe how much I made from 20 hours of regular employment in a week! lol. Also, having driven for Uber makes you appreciate the 8 - 5 situation. How much I've missed out on from good old regularity.


----------

